# What flavor would the user above you be?



## edgy username (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't know where the hell this is going to go but this is going to be pretty entertaining.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 25, 2018)

Semen


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Apr 25, 2018)

Orange Fanta


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Apr 26, 2018)

Soy


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 26, 2018)

Bat piss


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Apr 26, 2018)

Rodenticide


----------



## FP 208 (Apr 26, 2018)

mothballs


----------



## Bord (Apr 26, 2018)

Strawberry


----------



## Captain Toad (Apr 26, 2018)

Animal hair.


----------



## Beth (Apr 26, 2018)

Mushroom


----------



## Desire Lines (Apr 26, 2018)

Very sugary latte


----------



## skiddlez (Apr 26, 2018)

vodka


----------



## Jetstream Sam (Apr 26, 2018)

Battery Acid


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 26, 2018)

Salty milk and pennies.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 26, 2018)

Chicken tikka


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Apr 26, 2018)

Ham Jello.


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wax.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Apr 26, 2018)

Skittles


----------



## Caesare (Apr 26, 2018)

Vinager


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 26, 2018)

Gasoline


----------



## aqua sama (Apr 26, 2018)

smurf


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 26, 2018)

Pocky, the main nutrition of weebs


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Apr 26, 2018)

peanut butter


----------



## James Howlett (Apr 26, 2018)

Mustard.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 26, 2018)

Snnnkkkttberry


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 26, 2018)

Speatmint and ghosts.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 26, 2018)

Parrot


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 26, 2018)

Tree Nuts


----------



## FemalePresident (Apr 26, 2018)

Bourbon


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Apr 26, 2018)

cucumber water


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 26, 2018)

Kiwis; the fruit, not the bird


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 26, 2018)

Kiwis; the bird, not the fruit


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 26, 2018)

Heresy, but in a good way. With a hint of lemon.


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 26, 2018)

depression
either that or bird shit


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Apr 26, 2018)

Slime

Alternatively, blueberry.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Apr 26, 2018)

Cocaine


----------



## Yop Yop (Apr 27, 2018)

Coconut piss


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 27, 2018)

cherries


----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 27, 2018)

Blue raspberry


----------



## Zebedee (Apr 27, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> Blue raspberry



Gone off banana.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Apr 27, 2018)

Iron


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Apr 27, 2018)

strawberry jam on stale brown bread 

(I was too slow) those candy necklaces kandy kids wear for a week until it gets all sticky and covered in fluff and filth


----------



## CodpieceraggabrasH (Apr 27, 2018)

Probably like dark chocolate ice cream.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 27, 2018)

Strawberry.


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 27, 2018)

Vodka.


----------



## Pigeon On A Stick (Apr 27, 2018)

Egg.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 27, 2018)

bread crumbs


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 27, 2018)

Grease


----------



## Marsaudiac (Apr 27, 2018)

Goat.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 27, 2018)

Shakira


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 27, 2018)

Why So Salty


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 27, 2018)

Saurkraut.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 27, 2018)

mustard


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 27, 2018)

hanburger


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 27, 2018)

Blueberries and drunk uncle.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 27, 2018)

Martini; shaken, not stirred.


----------



## FemalePresident (Apr 28, 2018)

Raw meat


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Apr 28, 2018)

water with a cucumber slice


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 28, 2018)

The alimentary pyramid


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 28, 2018)

ashes


----------



## heathercho (Apr 29, 2018)

David Gallant's unwiped ass


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 29, 2018)

Blondie.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 29, 2018)

Pina Colada obviously


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 29, 2018)

Licorice... eww.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 30, 2018)

tacos


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 30, 2018)

Boiled hamburgers


----------



## Reynard (Apr 30, 2018)

gay


----------



## SnowBall (Apr 30, 2018)

foxy


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 30, 2018)

Marshmallow, with strawberry and cat allergies.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Apr 30, 2018)

Watermelon and whiskey


----------



## Reynard (Apr 30, 2018)

pussy


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 30, 2018)

a mess


----------



## SirQuicksand (Apr 30, 2018)

Metal burger with extra dirt


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Apr 30, 2018)

Silly putty and sandpaper


----------



## Reynard (Apr 30, 2018)

Sunscreen


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 30, 2018)

cat hair


----------



## Joey Caruso (Apr 30, 2018)

beef & bullets


----------



## Armchair Psychologist (May 3, 2018)

Joey Caruso said:


> beef & bullets


Sour ginger.


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (May 3, 2018)

Sweat.


----------



## Army Burger (May 3, 2018)

spanish kiwi


----------



## Gorgar (May 3, 2018)

Beef from a cow with an extra chromosome


----------



## Preferred Penne (May 3, 2018)

Sweaty gorilla penis.


----------



## AAA Badger (May 3, 2018)

weenie linguine


----------



## Little Minion (May 3, 2018)

Mystery meat


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 3, 2018)

Surströmming


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 3, 2018)

Ramune


----------



## Black Waltz (May 3, 2018)

blood orange


----------



## Army Burger (May 3, 2018)

something with a very papery texture to it


----------



## Reynard (May 3, 2018)

Autism


----------



## Army Burger (May 3, 2018)

booby


----------



## UW 411 (May 3, 2018)

Vietnam Pound Cake (Semi expired. It's a bit dry)


----------



## Reynard (May 3, 2018)

Vietnam-era ham and lima beans ration.


----------



## Army Burger (May 3, 2018)

fur


----------



## Black Waltz (May 3, 2018)

soy


----------



## Reynard (May 3, 2018)

Fish


----------



## Fibonacci (May 3, 2018)

Durian fruit


----------



## UW 411 (May 3, 2018)

Virgin Boy Egg


----------



## BE 911 (May 3, 2018)

Rat shit next to a cobweb


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 3, 2018)

Raul Julia as M. Bison


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 3, 2018)

Vanilla almond GILF and cigarettes.


----------



## Army Burger (May 3, 2018)

a confusing mix of rabbit and skunk


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 3, 2018)

MRE burger ration?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 3, 2018)

Chlorine and good times with friends.


----------



## Army Burger (May 3, 2018)

coffee beans that have been shit out by a bird


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 3, 2018)

Army-Navy Burger


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 3, 2018)

Fish sticks and fish dicks. :deviant:


----------



## Army Burger (May 3, 2018)

feathery


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 3, 2018)

A 3 course turkey dinner and a Chinese bootleg copy of "The Crying Game".


----------



## Army Burger (May 3, 2018)

bird shit


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 3, 2018)

Captain Swanson's mustache wax : extra sensitive, and rich creamy Alfredo sauce.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 3, 2018)

Rum.


----------



## Joey Caruso (May 3, 2018)

Some sort of coconut and pineapple beverage with a name that eludes me at the moment for some reason


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 3, 2018)

Ginger


----------



## jewelry investor (May 3, 2018)

Gecko meat.


----------



## SirQuicksand (May 4, 2018)

Slavic kosher


----------



## Yop Yop (May 4, 2018)

Amberlynns pussy juice


----------



## UW 411 (May 4, 2018)

Many varieties apparently


----------



## Army Burger (May 4, 2018)

dirt


----------



## Wraith (May 4, 2018)

Tepid vanilla and strawberry wafers.


----------



## Lioness (May 4, 2018)

Ectoplasm.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 4, 2018)

Cotten candy


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 4, 2018)

Strawberry and the inside of a possessed mask.


----------



## The Janitor (May 4, 2018)

Parrot piss and ceramic paint


----------



## UW 411 (May 4, 2018)

Sawdust with a hint of puke


----------



## Milk Mage (May 4, 2018)

Coffee


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 4, 2018)

Popeye's chicken and fear.


----------



## Zarkov (May 4, 2018)

Mint, with a dash of neckbeard sweat and parrot shit.


----------



## Joey Caruso (May 4, 2018)

Fluoride


----------



## Army Burger (May 4, 2018)

ginger


----------



## Gorgar (May 4, 2018)

Once again, beef from a cow that has an extra chromosome.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 4, 2018)

One thousand gay black guys looking for a gangbang.


----------



## Army Burger (May 4, 2018)

fishy


----------



## jewelry investor (May 4, 2018)

plastic water bottles and municipal water


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 4, 2018)

Radioactive vodka


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 5, 2018)

Moss and dirt


----------



## cypocraphy (May 5, 2018)

Chris' ass


----------



## firestoopscience (May 6, 2018)

Chris-chan's recycled Semen mixed with Fanta.


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 6, 2018)

Chinese fried rice


----------



## Mr Fister 2 (May 8, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Chinese fried rice



Soggy Seafood Taco


----------



## Army Burger (May 9, 2018)

chicken


----------



## jewelry investor (May 9, 2018)

hot dog


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (May 9, 2018)

Blackberry


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (May 9, 2018)

This demon pizza from jimmy neutron


----------



## FataBataRang (May 10, 2018)

Stale donuts.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (May 11, 2018)

Khlav Klash


----------



## Hakurei Zero (May 11, 2018)

Salty communist tears.


----------



## Bob Page (May 11, 2018)

Weeb Rage.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (May 11, 2018)

Electric Blue Raspberry


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 12, 2018)

Pancakes


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Dec 18, 2019)

Candy canes


----------



## Bob Page (Dec 18, 2019)

Cinnamon Rum


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 18, 2019)

Black coffee


----------



## Bob Page (Dec 18, 2019)

Weed.


----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 18, 2019)

Dessert Lasagna made of strawberry and banana filling with mas MOTHERFUCKER

Orange Tang


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Dec 18, 2019)

Strawberry-kiwi.


----------



## Bob Page (Dec 18, 2019)

Cocaine.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Dec 18, 2019)

Mountain Dew Supernova


----------



## Bob Page (Dec 18, 2019)

Ground-up ashes of jews.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Dec 18, 2019)

Bed bugs


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Ritalin


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 20, 2019)

Blackberry with spicy notes.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 20, 2019)

Holiday Sangria


----------



## Shibaru (Dec 21, 2019)

Blackberry Bubbly Sparking Water


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 21, 2019)

Moldy toast.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Dec 21, 2019)

volatile carbonyl compounds (what causes the “musty” metallic odor of iron metal touching skin)


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 21, 2019)

Gray.


----------



## Book Thief (Dec 21, 2019)

Shockolate! It's like adding chocolate to an *ELECTRICAL STORM!*


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 21, 2019)

Sugar and spice.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Dec 21, 2019)

mommys milkys


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 12, 2020)

Sauerkraut and zyklon B


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jan 12, 2020)

Diet coke


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 12, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Diet coke


Cream Soda


----------



## I hate children? (Jan 12, 2020)

Blueberries and human meat .


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Jan 12, 2020)

Penis


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackberries drenched in sweat


----------



## Rokko (Jan 12, 2020)

Obviously piss!


----------



## Banditotron (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocks. And your tongue dries up.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 13, 2020)

Roast pork


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jan 13, 2020)

Fresh diarrhea smeared on roasted pork with plum sauce


----------



## glittercum (Jan 13, 2020)

moldy bread


----------



## Give Her The D (Jan 13, 2020)

Tendies.


----------



## Mistigris (Jan 13, 2020)

Lightning with some cherry.


----------



## Give Her The D (Jan 13, 2020)

Salsa.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jan 13, 2020)

Skittles


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Jan 13, 2020)

Black licorice


----------



## Sundae (Jan 14, 2020)

Black cherry cola


----------



## Overly Serious (Jan 14, 2020)

Wet hair.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 14, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> Wet hair.


Creamy vanilla


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jan 14, 2020)

Cigarettes and bbq sauce.


----------



## Overly Serious (Jan 14, 2020)

Fake tan. Pure, straight from the bottle, fake tan.


----------



## Piss Bear (Jan 14, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> Fake tan. Pure, straight from the bottle, fake tan.


perfume, sweat and hairspray

an actual flavor? well, vanilla coke


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jan 14, 2020)

Meat!


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Jan 14, 2020)

Chicken, but gamey.


----------



## אΩ+1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Gun metal gray paint.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 14, 2020)

Apple licorice


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jan 14, 2020)

Pine tar.


----------



## I hate children? (Jan 14, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 14, 2020)

Smarties


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Jan 14, 2020)

Orange chicken


----------



## Shibaru (Apr 23, 2020)

Orange


----------



## Gyro Zeppeli (Apr 23, 2020)

Blue raspberry


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 23, 2020)

Almond


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 23, 2020)

Blue raspberry


----------



## DinnerDog (Apr 23, 2020)

Liquorice (salmiak)


----------



## Leaf-eon (Apr 23, 2020)

Steak


----------



## Recoil (Apr 23, 2020)

Ashes and old books


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 23, 2020)

Cinnamon & Spice


----------



## DinnerDog (Apr 23, 2020)

Ramen seasoning packet


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 23, 2020)

Dog food


----------



## Orion Balls (Apr 23, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Dog food


Goldschlager


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 23, 2020)

Espresso


----------



## Recoil (Apr 23, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Espresso


Fresca, c. 1998


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 23, 2020)

Strawberry


----------



## tesarus (Apr 23, 2020)

persimmons


----------



## DinnerDog (Apr 23, 2020)

Asparagus & cum


----------



## The Real SVP (Apr 23, 2020)

That steam cooked flavor everything from the school cafeteria had. No matter if it was vegetables or hotdogs. It all came in those aluminum  trays, and it all had that special taste.
That's what I imagine a @DinnerDog tastes like.


----------



## Sangria (Apr 24, 2020)

Those rainbow candy canes that you think are going to be an explosion of fruity flavor, but no it's just fucking cherry


----------



## Dilf Department (Apr 24, 2020)

Chinese food


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 24, 2020)

Black cherry


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Apr 24, 2020)

Mushroom


----------



## Sangria (Apr 24, 2020)

Sour strawberry


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 28, 2020)

Sparkling water


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 29, 2020)

Cotton Candy mixed with Blueberry


----------



## Book Thief (Apr 29, 2020)

Chocolate with a hint of lemon.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 29, 2020)

Leather and paper


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 29, 2020)

Soy milk


----------



## Leaf-eon (Apr 29, 2020)

Cotton candy


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Apr 29, 2020)

Whatever thick grey gruel tastes like


----------



## Niggaplease (Apr 29, 2020)

taco flavor


----------



## not william stenchever (Apr 29, 2020)

Asian cuisine.


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Apr 29, 2020)

Turtle soup!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 29, 2020)

Tempura! Duh!


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 29, 2020)

Sickly as fuck.


----------

